# Highlights of Champions League Derby



## jamelaths (Apr 22, 2015)

There have been no goals after 135 minutes of this tie so far and we can all thank Jan Oblak for that. 
Real Madrid vs Atletico Madrid Highlights
The giant Slovenian goalkeeper, affectionately nicknamed 'The Wall' in some quarters after last week's first leg, conjured up another big save to deny Cristiano Ronaldo as the first half was drawing to an end here this evening.


----------



## jamelaths (Apr 22, 2015)

Real Madrid vs Atletico Madrid Highlights


----------

